# A Few Silhouette Profile Self Portrsits



## kundalini (Feb 6, 2008)

Playing around a bit. Say something if it moves you.

1. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





2. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




4. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




5. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




6. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Say what you like, say what you don't.

Thanks for looking.

[EDIT: Changed #2 back to more normal levels and cropped. I didn't like the lightness either.]


----------



## MyaLover (Feb 6, 2008)

I love #3 and #4 .  #2 is too light for me and there is a line on the right side of the photo.  3 and 4 are great though!


----------



## lifeafter2am (Feb 6, 2008)

The first one totally made me think of Fidel Castro.  1, 3, 5 are my favorites!


----------



## MissMia (Feb 6, 2008)

Really like 3 & 5!  The aura effect in 6 is cool too.


----------



## Shibby! (Feb 6, 2008)

lifeafter2am said:


> The first one totally made me think of Fidel Castro. 1, 3, 5 are my favorites!


 
I'm with you on that one! hahahah.


----------



## Big Bully (Feb 6, 2008)

I really like 6. It looks really cool.


----------



## kundalini (Feb 7, 2008)

Thank you all for taking the time to look and comment.


----------



## Big Bully (Feb 7, 2008)

Oh you are so welcome.. A little birdie just told me I had to look and comment on this thread...


----------



## dpolston (Feb 7, 2008)

I love number 6! It's one of those "This man wanted to conceal his identity..." shots.


----------



## spiffybeth (Feb 7, 2008)

i really like number 3!!!!

and i dont like the last one. its very feminine. not your shoulders, but the pinkish purplish background and the long straight hair, but the way your shoulders are creasing, it kinda looks like straps to a bra or tank top or something. (im sorry for saying it)


----------



## Calavera (Feb 7, 2008)

4 and 5 remind me of ipod ads, Very neat!


----------



## ClrWtrDsgnr (Feb 7, 2008)

lifeafter2am said:


> The first one totally made me think of Fidel Castro.  1, 3, 5 are my favorites!



Made me think of Alfred Hitchcock...


----------



## kundalini (Feb 8, 2008)

Oooo, I get to say thanks again.  So, thanks everyone for your comments.  It's a busy forum and _some_ of you have busy lives.  I appreciate you taking time to comment.



spiffybeth said:


> ....but the way your shoulders are creasing, it kinda looks like straps to a bra or tank top or something. (im sorry for saying it)


 
On the weekends my name is Mandy.    These were taken during the week so the creases are only a product of age, my dear.


----------

